# a "chapter" that was convincing to me regarding infant baptism



## Constantlyreforming (Apr 11, 2012)

Growing up in EV Free and various non-denominational churches, I was preached believer's baptism only from the get-go. In college my dad began collection works by the Puritans and early american pastors. He had me read a chapter from Joseph Lathrop's book on Baptism, and it was the most clear, biblical example of the reasons for covenant baptism I had ever read, even up through today. The book is no longer in print, so I have taken a picture of each page, and have loaded those to my photobucket account, so that it can be linked to here. Please feel free to read and discuss on this thread at your leisure. I'd love to get some thoughts going on this thread.

(yes, I did this while at McDonald's over lunch)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 11, 2012)

Found the book on Google books. 
It can be downloaded as a pdf or ebook. 
Sermons, on the mode and subject of Christian baptism, or, An attempt to ... - Joseph Lathrop, Benjamin Hoadly, Horatio Gates Jones - Google Books


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Apr 11, 2012)

well lookie there. there's an hour and a half wasted.....

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------

I'd argue that mine is cooler because it's in color.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, Ethan, the pictures are pretty neat, but I'd not want to read from a jpeg for very long. I even was able to OCR the photos just to see if it would work. Results were OK, except for the "S"s being turned into "F"s. 

But I have to thank Randy for the link. My ebook theology library just grew by a another volume. It's amazing how many old books I've been able to read without having access to a decent library.


----------



## Curt (Apr 11, 2012)

Constantlyreforming said:


> well lookie there. there's an hour and a half wasted.....



Not wasted... you were at Chez Mac!


----------

